# What ive been upto recently... (photoshoot pics)



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive missed specktra sooo much! theres so many new members too who all have amazing FOTD's i really need to catch up.. i used to post on here every single day but my internet went faulty and i got a new full-time job and just never had time to be online.
Ive wanted to get into modelling for a while now and i recently did a photoshoot.. i absolutly loved the experience and want to expand my portfolio and experience different modelling, heres some of the pics, tell me what you think!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 24, 2009)

when i first joined specktra i loved seeing your posts!
well im glad everything's good with you.
your pics are Gorgeous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best of Luck with your modeling career.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 24, 2009)

Becky, it is so great to see an update from you.  I hope you are doing well.  Good luck with your modeling!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad to see you back! Great pics!


----------



## LP_x (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck with your modelling. I used to follow your blog, you've been missed for a long time! You look gorgeous in these shots and I'm so jealous of your hair. Thanks for the update! xx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive been thinking about doing my blog again so keep a look out for that!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 24, 2009)

Gorgeous pics-you look beautiful! Good luck with your modeling


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 24, 2009)

i was wondering where you were.  i always looked forward to your FOTDs! You look hot in these pictures! Those black heels you're wearing in some of the pics look so cute!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 24, 2009)

You are just....just.....stunning!   Wow!  Congrats and good luck!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 24, 2009)

girl yous a hottie widda body!





 but really, you're beautiful!


----------



## kariii (Jun 25, 2009)

girllll, you are bangin'!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great Photos.......Good Luck with your Modeling!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck!  You have some great pics there.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 25, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to you! Welcome back! Great pics! Good luck with the modeling thing!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just wondering about you like 2 days ago! So glad to see you back! You look great!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 25, 2009)

We miss you! <3


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to see you back! 

Good luck


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad to see you back Becky!  You have been missed here on Specktra.  You look beautiful and good luck with modeling!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 28, 2009)

your makeup looks fantastic! i love those shoes you're wearing in the first photo, do you remember where you got them?


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Your pics look fabulous! Good luck with the modeling


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 29, 2009)

I have so missed your FOTDS!! You look so pretty, as always!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 29, 2009)

ahhhh not seen you around in ages, looking good!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_your makeup looks fantastic! i love those shoes you're wearing in the first photo, do you remember where you got them?_

 
thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got them from Topshop last year.. they sell them pretty much everywhere now though


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot! great pics, good luck with everything


----------



## newtomakeup (Jun 30, 2009)

you look gorgeous..


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 2, 2009)

Your FOTDs have been missed. You are so beautiful!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 2, 2009)

*drools* Hot!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow beckie i love your figure! you look greatin your pictures! good luck with everything! and it's nice to see you agian on specktra - your fotd's were great.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome Pictures, you look beautiful as always. 
Hope you'll come back to Specktra again


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 8, 2009)

I missed your post and tuts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look beautiful,in some photos you look like Ana Kurnikova


----------



## luvsic (Jul 15, 2009)

I loved your pussycat doll tutorial! Good to see you're back! I love your hair and you look so tan & pretty! All that lingerie is sososooo cute too. GL with your modeling career, keep us updated


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks girls xx


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to see you back. We have missed you!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2009)

i've missed your FOTDs


----------

